

An Imaginary War, A Wikipedia Hoax - maudlinmau5
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/06/an-imaginary-war-a-wikipedia-hoax/

======
kryptiskt
This is similar to the way that Borges' short story "Tlön, Uqbar, Orbis
Tertius" starts, a fake country is found in an obscure encyclopedia. It ends
with the imaginary world supplanting the real one, because it's so much
cooler.

------
ColinWright
Lengthy discussion from an earlier submission of a different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5016597>

------
cryowaffle
Does anyone know where I can find a copy of the Bicholim conflict article? I
can't find it in Wikipedia and need to write an article on the conflict for
class.

~~~
justincormack
I pasted the last revision to here <http://pastebin.com/cFzrq3b2>

Let me know if you want any other history.

------
milliams
<http://www.everytopicintheuniverseexceptchickens.com/>

